# Lecture impossible d'un disque dur externe



## Bonows (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous suite à un problème avec mon disque dur externe (marque wd 1 tetra).
Après un faux contact il a été éjecté sans passer par le finder, depuis impossible de le lire sur mon mac.

Quand je le branche, il est détecté par l'ordinateur, le dd se met en route, s'allume, mais apparait un message d'erreur : "le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur".

N'ayant pas d'autres macs sous la main, j'ai pas pu tester sur un autre mac. Par contre sur un pc windows, il est détecté et se lance normalement.

Des idées du problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Calderan (3 Octobre 2012)

as-tu déjà essayé une réparation des autorisations?


----------



## Bonows (3 Octobre 2012)

Oui, il s'affiche dans la barre a gauche, mais tout les boutons de réparations sont grisés et impossible de cliquer dessus.


----------



## Calderan (3 Octobre 2012)

Dans la barre de gauche, tu vois le disque physique et ses partitions ou juste le disque?


----------



## Bonows (3 Octobre 2012)

Seulement le disque physique


----------



## Calderan (3 Octobre 2012)

et une réparation du disque, tu sais faire?


----------



## Bonows (3 Octobre 2012)

Non, je sais pas faire. Mais bon je peux essayer si l'on m'explique


----------



## Calderan (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonows a dit:


> Non, je sais pas faire. Mais bon je peux essayer si l'on m'explique



quand tu sélectionne le disque dans la colonne de gauche, normalement tu as un bouton "réparation du disque" dans la fenêtre de droite (à la même hauteur que la réparation des permissions mais à droite)


----------



## Bonows (3 Octobre 2012)

Ah oui d'accord, je sais le faire.
Par contre dans l'utilitaire de disque, le disque dur apparait mais impossible de cliquer sur les commandes réparer ou vérifier le disques ( boutons grisés )


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2012)

Calderan a dit:


> as-tu déjà essayé une réparation des autorisations?



Sur un autre disque que le disque système, ça n'est possible que si il y a un système installé dessus, mais ça n'a aucune incidence sur le fonctionnement du système actif dans ce cas.

Bonows, tu pourrais nous mettre une copie d'écran du bas de la fenêtre d'utilitaire de disque lorsque ce disque est sélectionné (et/ou une copie des informations que donne Infos système Apple sur ce disque) ?


----------



## Bonows (5 Octobre 2012)

Voila la capture. Je ne sais pas si c'est les infos demandées :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2012)

Bon, ben là, c'est clair, la table de partition de ton disque a dégagé. Il était formaté comment, ton disque ? Ça ne serait pas dans un format PC, par hasard (FAT 32 ou NTFS) &#8230; Avec un schéma de table de partition de type "Tableau de partition GUID" ? Parce que ça expliquerait bien des choses, ça


----------



## Bonows (5 Octobre 2012)

Aucune idée mais comme il fonctionnait très bien avant, logiquement il n'est pas formaté sur un format pc non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2012)

Bonows a dit:


> Aucune idée mais comme il fonctionnait très bien avant, logiquement il n'est pas formaté sur un format pc non ?



Ben, vu le nombre de PC équipé pour lire un disque au format Mac (c'est à dire peut-être 1/100 000), si ton disque monte sur un PC/Windows (ce que tu nous dis dans ton premier post), il y a fort à parier que si !

Le problème, c'est que Windows bousille les table de partition des disques formatés PC avec une table de partition Mac, et là, c'est probablement ce qui t'est arrivé (dans ta copie d'écran, regarde la dernière ligne de la colonne de droite, ton Mac est incapable de lire la table de partition du disque, c'est typique du cas de figure dont je te parle).


----------



## Bonows (6 Octobre 2012)

Trés bien, pour preciser dans le premier poste je voulais dire que le pc détecte le disque dur, il apparait dans le poste de travail, mais il ne peut le lire.

Enfin si le problème, est bien celui que tu décris, il y a une solution, pour que je puisse récupérer les docs dessus ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonows a dit:


> Trés bien, pour preciser dans le premier poste je voulais dire que le pc détecte le disque dur, il apparait dans le poste de travail, mais il ne peut le lire.
> 
> Enfin si le problème, est bien celui que tu décris, il y a une solution, pour que je puisse récupérer les docs dessus ?



En dehors de l'emploi de logiciels tels que Data Rescue (payant) ou Photorec (gratuit), non, les utilitaires de réparation sont la plupart du temps impuissant face aux prroblèmes de table de partition.

Tu pourrais essayer Photorec, pour lequel mon confrère et ami Dos Jones a réalisé un excellent tuto.


----------



## feboici (18 Octobre 2014)

J'ai trouvé la solution, j'ai le meme problème que toi. Rebranche ton DDE externe sous windows, sous le fenetre de commande (terminal), pour le lancer, bouton "démarrer" puis "excecuter" puis "cmd" . Une fois dans le terminal tu fais un CHKDSK /F I:  (I: c'est la lettre utilisée par windows, donc elle sera certainement différente pour toi). Tu attends, tu devrais avoir un bilan de l'examen. Pour ma part, windows avait réparé des éléments. tu le débranche normalement, et ensuite ça fonctionne sous mac . Si ça ne marche toujours pas essai CHKDSK /F /R I:


----------

